# Habistat H2O balls ?



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Guys.
Has anyone used these new H2O balls for feeder insects or spiders.
Iv been to a few pet shops now and iv even seen them in Tarantula tanks.:jump:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah I use them all the time,

quite a good way of getting the insects hydrated without them drowning!

john


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

We use them for the insects we use to feed our reptiles in store, we also use them for small tarantulas upto about juvi size depending on the species. larger tarantulas tend to prefer water in a bowl.

Bug Food & Water

Habistat have recently launched the red balls, they look cool. Click the link above to check them out.

Rob


----------



## lozzer1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Scales and Fangs said:


> We use them for the insects we use to feed our reptiles in store, we also use them for small tarantulas upto about juvi size depending on the species. larger tarantulas tend to prefer water in a bowl.
> 
> Bug Food & Water
> 
> ...


All good responses so far :mf_dribble:
Cheers guys.


----------

